# beginner question



## Jack (Nov 18, 2015)

My new bought Dendrobium orchid has a sign reading "In Spike." It has new growth emerging from bottom,is that what it means?


----------



## Justin (Nov 18, 2015)

a picture would help. but most dendrobiums put new vegetative growths from the bottom and the flower inflorescences emerge from the middle or tip of the cane. so this sounds like a new growth.

if you start to see very small buds at the tip it is a flower spike.


----------



## Jack (Nov 18, 2015)

Thanks, it looks like new growth. There are two buds on the main cain, one in the middle,the other near the top. So does "IN Spike" mean a flower is coming? Jack


----------



## troy (Nov 18, 2015)

Yes


----------



## Jack (Nov 18, 2015)

Thank you Troy. Jack


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 19, 2015)

Please be sure to post a photo when it blooms.


----------

